# NGD: "Green Xenocide" Custom Shop 7-String Dean RC7 #2



## zimbloth (Sep 24, 2013)

A few weeks ago I posted my Aqua Quilt custom RC7 in this thread, and I mentioned I had another "Green Xenocide" model too. Some folks such as Technomancer wanted to see it, so here it is! Just like the Aqua Quilt one, this is pure perfection. Apart from the one-off finish I had them do for me, it also features Abalone inlays instead of the pearl stock ones, direct mounted DiMarzio Blaze pickups in green, glow-in-the-dark side dots, a 26.5" scale, 16" radius, ultra-thin neck shape, etc. 

Just like with my other one, it plays like a dream and sounds awesome. I have a set of green BKP Holydiver 7s ready to go in this, but it actually sounds so good I may just leave it as is for a while. The Blaze in alder is a really good mix (I have an Ibanez APEX100 which also had this combination and worked great). Already planning out my next one


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 24, 2013)

Unreal!! The last one was jaw droppingly cool. This rivals it. Ultra cool!!


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm not typically a fan of abalone, but damn it if those aren't some of the coolest looking inlays I've seen. It really fits with the black/green color scheme. I also like the headstock. There needs to be more deans with this style of headstock. Very cool artwork as well.


----------



## Primitive Guitarist (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice one dude.
You should go all out with green hardware too


----------



## yingmin (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't understand a couple things you said in this and your other NGD thread:



zimbloth said:


> direct mounted DiMarzio Blaze pickups in green.... I have a set of green BKP Holydiver 7s ready to in this





zimbloth said:


> white EMG 81-7/60-7 pickups (soon to be replaced by Burnt Chrome covered BKPs)... sounds great even with the EMGs (I 18V modded it the moment it came in, which helped)


Also, in your other thread, you described this guitar as having BKPs. My question is, why order a guitar through a custom shop and then do all these mods yourself? Why not just have them install the BKPs, or 18v mod the EMGs, or what have you?

That said, these are both great looking guitars, and I'm sure you'll be very happy with them.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Sep 24, 2013)

Man...so you get these straight from Dean or something?

I MUST get one after seeing these two!


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 24, 2013)

Señor Voorhees;3740103 said:


> I'm not typically a fan of abalone, but damn it if those aren't some of the coolest looking inlays I've seen. It really fits with the black/green color scheme. I also like the headstock. There needs to be more deans with this style of headstock. Very cool artwork as well.



Yeah I'm usually not into abalone either, but since this was going to be green I knew it would match perfectly. Glow in the dark side dots fit the theme also 



Primitive Guitarist said:


> Nice one dude.
> You should go all out with green hardware too



Haha that may be overkill a bit. Besides I dont think you can get an Original Floyd Rose in green. Maybe could get green knobs and things but I'm okay with how it looks for now.



yingmin said:


> My question is, why order a guitar through a custom shop and then do all these mods yourself? Why not just have them install the BKPs, or 18v mod the EMGs, or what have you?



Because its cheaper for me to source the BKPs myself and install them myself rather than have them do it. Plus that way I get an extra set of EMGs or DiMarzios out of it.



Wings of Obsidian said:


> Man...so you get these straight from Dean or something?



Dean does not sell direct, you have to go through a dealer.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 24, 2013)

Mother of god! Best RC7 ever! Congrats and hngd


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 24, 2013)

arkansasmatt said:


> Mother of god! Best RC7 ever! Congrats and hngd



Thank you dude!


----------



## Robby the Robot (Sep 24, 2013)

Yup. Guitar of the month right there. She looks like an absolute monster. HNGD.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks sick bro!


----------



## DiezelMonster (Sep 24, 2013)

Okay I can only "like" this ones and thank you once DUUUUUUDDE 

I gotta have one of these now! This is insane! Green is my thing and this just made me explode in my pants a little!


So Killer!


----------



## mphsc (Sep 24, 2013)

That's really nice man, way to spec it.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 24, 2013)

RTheodoppalus said:


> Yup. Guitar of the month right there. She looks like an absolute monster. HNGD.





djpharoah said:


> Looks sick bro!





DiezelMonster said:


> Okay I can only "like" this ones and thank you once DUUUUUUDDE
> 
> I gotta have one of these now! This is insane! Green is my thing and this just made me explode in my pants a little! So Killer!



Thanks guys! I am so stoked on this thing. I'm super grateful to be able to own this thing. These things are making the majority of my other guitars seriously expendable!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 24, 2013)

Greenocide


----------



## poopyalligator (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks pretty cool. You have like the only two deans I have ever liked lol. The blue one is by far my favorite though. I was blown away by that thing. I am sure it plays amazingly as well.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 24, 2013)

Holy crap that is nice!! It looks so much better with passives too. Has Rusty seen these? They are so much better than the stock ones.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 24, 2013)

poopyalligator said:


> Looks pretty cool. You have like the only two deans I have ever liked lol. The blue one is by far my favorite though. I was blown away by that thing. I am sure it plays amazingly as well.



Yeah it's really something. Dean makes a lot of nice stuff, sadly their Dime and Mustaine models get the most exposure. While they're quality, definitely not my thing looks and playability wise. That's the beauty of a custom shop. I can get what you want 



drawnacrol said:


> Holy crap that is nice!! It looks so much better with passives too. Has Rusty seen these? They are so much better than the stock ones.



I'm not sure if Rusty knows about these. I don't really follow him or know his stuff. I think of it more as a me guitar more than RC  I'd imagine he'd dig it though.


----------



## Mklane (Sep 24, 2013)

Another amazing axe! I had never really considered a Dean before but that has now changed. Is it the usual 2ish year wait with their custom shop?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 24, 2013)

zimbloth said:


> I'm not sure if Rusty knows about these. I don't really follow him or know his stuff. I think of it more as a me guitar more than RC  I'd imagine he'd dig it though.



I haven't followed him in years either now that you mention it. How does it compare to your RG8527z J-custom?


----------



## Compton (Sep 24, 2013)

ooooooo dang thats coo


----------



## jeleopard (Sep 24, 2013)

Holy shit dude. 

That's hot.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Sep 25, 2013)

W.O.W.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice. I dig this more than the other one.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks guys, I love it. Plugged it into an ENGL fireball 100 earlier and it sounded beastly. Will try it thru my rig tomorrow


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 25, 2013)

Holy crap that's nice! I normally don't like abalone, the genocide guitars, Dean, green finishes, and who knows what else, but put them together and BAM! you've got the hottest Dean yet. Excellent specs, man! Too bad they couldn't do a less "white" looking logo on the HS. That is literally the only thing I could imagine changing. And I'm just amazed how well that abalone pulls that neck inlay into the whole theme. Much better than the standard version.


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 25, 2013)

That's too cool! Congrats, man! Love it!


----------



## Aris_T (Sep 25, 2013)

Perfect pair! Congrats & HNGD!!!


----------



## Winspear (Sep 25, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 25, 2013)

Darn you........I can't escape from pictures of this guitar! ARGH!

Beautiful.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thing is pretty awesome but it needs more reversed headstock.


----------



## Skygoneblue (Sep 25, 2013)

Jesus tits...


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 25, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Holy crap that's nice! I normally don't like abalone, the genocide guitars, Dean, green finishes, and who knows what else, but put them together and BAM! you've got the hottest Dean yet. Excellent specs, man! Too bad they couldn't do a less "white" looking logo on the HS. That is literally the only thing I could imagine changing. And I'm just amazed how well that abalone pulls that neck inlay into the whole theme. Much better than the standard version.



Thanks buddy. Yeah they could do it with a different color logo, I just didn't care enough to have them change it 



Daf57 said:


> That's too cool! Congrats, man! Love it!





Aris_T said:


> Perfect pair! Congrats & HNGD!!!





ShadyDavey said:


> Darn you........I can't escape from pictures of this guitar! ARGH!
> 
> Beautiful.



Thanks guys!



7deadlysins666 said:


> Thing is pretty awesome but it needs more reversed headstock.



They offer a reverse headstock option, but I like in-lines more and it cost less this way


----------



## brett8388 (Sep 25, 2013)

Really a cool guitar - congrats!


----------



## littledoc (Sep 25, 2013)

Dude even Rusty would be totally jealous of that one.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 25, 2013)

littledoc said:


> Dude even Rusty would be totally jealous of that one.



Haha thanks. I'm sure RC is content with his models but you never know. I know I've been inspired by other guitars when ordering my own customs. For example this "Greenocide" one was partly inspired by the Ibanez Universe green dot. Took that old school Ibanez wizard neck type shape, but with woods, quality, and specs more to my liking... bit more sinister looking.


----------



## JPMike (Sep 26, 2013)

Looks really cool!!! HNGD!!!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 26, 2013)

i was not a fan of this graphic all, but it looks killer in green.

the inlay looks much better too and goes well with the color.


----------



## chris9 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dam it looks killer green guitars rule all


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 26, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i was not a fan of this graphic all, but it looks killer in green.
> 
> the inlay looks much better too and goes well with the color.



The stock xenocide graphic tends to look cheap in photos, but in real life its actually pretty nice. I agree that the green looks 1000000x cooler


----------



## darren (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of green, but that does look pretty awesome.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 26, 2013)

Very cool. Can't go wrong with black and green.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 26, 2013)

darren said:


> I'm not a big fan of green, but that does look pretty awesome.





Shawn said:


> Very cool. Can't go wrong with black and green.



Thanks guys, good to see y'all around. I'm not normally into green either but this thing just looks so... cool.


----------



## FallOfHumanity (Sep 26, 2013)

HOLY! That thing is absolutely gorgeous, and I'm NOT a fan of artwork on guitars. Woooowwwww.

That's insanely cool.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Sep 26, 2013)

I've looked at this thread probably 14 times today while at work, and the guitar still is not in my jam room hahaha Oh lord I'm in trouble

I gotta have one soon Nick!


----------



## Uno Mas (Sep 26, 2013)

That is an absolutely killer guitar!


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 27, 2013)

DiezelMonster said:


> I've looked at this thread probably 14 times today while at work, and the guitar still is not in my jam room hahaha Oh lord I'm in trouble
> 
> I gotta have one soon Nick!



Hah thats awesome, glad you're digging it. I brought this guitar to rehearsals last night and it plays and sounds SICK. I actually have it setup in G with 11-65 and it handles it great (my others are tuned higher).


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 27, 2013)

that's quite hot


----------



## Forkface (Sep 27, 2013)

infvckingsane.


----------



## November5th (Sep 28, 2013)

Un-f-ing-real!WOW! That is the most incredible looking Dean I have ever seen.Actually that is one of the most incredible looking guitars I have ever seen.The Rusty Cooley with the Xenocide graphic has now been perfected in black and green.Enjoy it!


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 28, 2013)

DiezelMonster said:


> I've looked at this thread probably 14 times today while at work, and the guitar still is not in my jam room hahaha Oh lord I'm in trouble
> 
> I gotta have one soon Nick!





November5th said:


> Un-f-ing-real!WOW! That is the most incredible looking Dean I have ever seen.Actually that is one of the most incredible looking guitars I have ever seen.The Rusty Cooley with the Xenocide graphic has now been perfected in black and green.Enjoy it!



Thanks man! I really didnt know what to expect when I gave them the idea to do the "Greenocide", but it came out better than I had ever imagined.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 15, 2013)

I have dreams about this guitar now! Now im selling stuff to get RC7s. And could i order one of these custom shops are do have to go through a dealer to get a custom shop?


----------



## Jackley (Oct 15, 2013)

Just a quick question; do they only offer alder as the body wood? Seeing the specs you have on this makes me realllllllllly want one, however I prefer basswood to alder.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 15, 2013)

Jackley said:


> Just a quick question; do they only offer alder as the body wood? Seeing the specs you have on this makes me realllllllllly want one, however I prefer basswood to alder.



They offer a number of different wood options. My other one has a mahogany body for example. I think Alder is an amazing tone wood for 7 string, much more resonant and tight to my ears than basswood. But if you wanted basswood they could certainly do that for ya.



arkansasmatt said:


> I have dreams about this guitar now! Now im selling stuff to get RC7s. And could i order one of these custom shops are do have to go through a dealer to get a custom shop?



Yes you can just contact a dealer who deals with USA Dean customs and they/we can make it happen.


----------



## ridner (Oct 16, 2013)

holy balls!


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 5, 2013)

*Update:* I'm now rocking green BKP Abraxas pickups in this and now it sounds 10x better than before (and the DiMarzios sounded _awesome_ already). This is easily my favorite guitar at the moment


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 5, 2013)

I've HATED that guitar every time I've seen it. Somehow it doesn't bother me nearly as much in green... 

And maybe I was hanging out with Mayor Ford recently or something but is that a slightly different headstock from the normal one?


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 5, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> I've HATED that guitar every time I've seen it. Somehow it doesn't bother me nearly as much in green...
> 
> And maybe I was hanging out with Mayor Ford recently or something but is that a slightly different headstock from the normal one?



Nah its the same in-line pointy headstock as with all the other RC7s. I know older (pre-2009) RC7s had a slightly different shape, but it was a subtle difference.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 5, 2013)

Ahh then that might be what I remember. I haven't seen many of these (I really don't look for them either but that's nother story) I just seem to remember the headstock looking a *little* bit different last time I saw one which was admittedly a while ago. Thanks!


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 5, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Ahh then that might be what I remember. I haven't seen many of these (I really don't look for them either but that's nother story) I just seem to remember the headstock looking a *little* bit different last time I saw one which was admittedly a while ago. Thanks!



These look great IMO. Just your typical Super-Strat style body but with a deeper cutaway and an even thinner neck. If the "Xenocide" graphic throws you off, here is my other one with an Aqua quilt top prior to its pickup swap:







I think my next one I'll go with no inlays but otherwise I'm super psyched on these


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 5, 2013)

Good lord...


----------



## unclejemima218 (Dec 5, 2013)

badassery! grats!


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh Very nice! 
I would love to have that green one in the original post.


----------



## tsar nicholas (Dec 8, 2013)

Super cool!


----------



## WickedSymphony (Dec 9, 2013)

As an owner of the original RC7, I hate you very much right now.


----------



## HyperKinetic (Dec 9, 2013)

so sick! congrats


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 9, 2013)

HyperKinetic said:


> so sick! congrats



Thanks man


----------



## NickVicious24 (Dec 10, 2013)

Very nice score man, cheers!


----------



## ScornEmperor (Dec 11, 2013)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah it's really something. Dean makes a lot of nice stuff, sadly their Dime and Mustaine models get the most exposure. While they're quality, definitely not my thing looks and playability wise. That's the beauty of a custom shop. I can get what you want
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if Rusty knows about these. I don't really follow him or know his stuff. I think of it more as a me guitar more than RC  I'd imagine he'd dig it though.



Do they do USA custom versions of their MAB models?


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 11, 2013)

ScornEmperor said:


> Do they do USA custom versions of their MAB models?



Yeah they allow dealers such as myself to order USA Custom shop versions of any of their models, as its a full blown custom shop like ESP or Jackson.


----------

